

How  Women Can Close the Pay Gap for Themselves - elmyraduff
http://time.com/money/3398015/census-pay-gap-how-women-can-close-pay-gap/

======
elmyraduff
I read many articles about salary negotiation and only few suggest actionable
advice to earn what you deserve. This is one of them.

